# questions about sanderianum



## annab (Nov 9, 2013)

first photo 14 june 2013,and second today. Is grown enough for your experience? 









bye ,anna


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2013)

looks good. nice growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm getting vertigo for the plant.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd say your growing that pretty well


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking good. Second plant looks bigger and may be closer to flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

growing well.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 10, 2013)

Usually a good sign is the start of a second little growth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking very good Anna. I've bloomed 3 plants so far, all single growths with no problems. My plants where all in the 21 -22 inch ls (54 cm range) You should expect a spike or new growth coming at this point.


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> > I'm getting vertigo for the plant.


don't worry I am ready in one second to become superman.
bye ,anna


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks everyone for the kind and encouraging words.
by,anna


----------

